# Lfts oct 31. Halloween edition



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Getting ready to head to hudson. Going to try and sit all day. Goodluck y'all.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck. I'm only up because my back bothering me so I live thru you guy's stories when it comes to deer hunting. Hudson a great area and being Halloween......you will be bringing one home.


----------



## 80 Acres (Dec 26, 2013)

I have hunted Halloween for 40 years and have been very successful, hopefully this will be the day for many of us. Headed out after coffee.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I’ll be out in Allegan County, first morning sit on this property. Trying to decide what to wear. Long walk in.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Took the dog out and heading out the door for work, cold and windy here in Carleton, good luck today, shoot a big one ! 
Flight


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Grabbing a Subway sandwich and snacks on my way out. First all day sit of the year. Calhoun. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Just peeked my head out the door to let dog out, steady wind out of the west and snow flurries! Gonna get some coffee in me then head to the stand. I have let this property rest for a week now, so I'm hoping for some action. I am letting one fly on any buck that catches my eye. I want to wait for a biggin but at the end of the day I have tags and a freezer to fill! Good luck, hope its a good day for all of us.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Hitting the road a bit later than I had planned for an hour and a half Drive. Crazy how many people are on the road from one hour to the next


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I’ll be out this afternoon. 
Good luck to those out this morning.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Raining and sleeting pretty good on M14 going through Ann Arbor


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Heading to work the road was covered with snow and sleet wish I was heading up the stand!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Sitting in truck in Jackson co. On the drive in hit rain, snow and now listening to the wind howling threw the oak trees. Think I'll wait a few more minutes before I get out. Stay dry, warm and shoot straight. Good luck.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

davewcrook said:


> Sitting in truck in Jackson co. On the drive in hit rain, snow and now listening to the wind howling threw the oak trees. Think I'll wait a few more minutes before I get out. Stay dry, warm and shoot straight. Good luck.


Maybe, just maybe, that's not the wind howling off through the trees...it is Halloween after all.

Good luck. Hope it's a Thriller!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's do this! Stating to snow here.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

I'n1997 on this day at 815 am I shot my first wall hanger. Can't get out today some clown at work thought this would be a good week to go to Florida  and leave us a man down! During prime time. He and I will be discussing this!!Good luck all


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

This morning should be good out here in the fly over States.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

crossneyes said:


> I'n1997 on this day at 815 am I shot my first wall hanger. Can't get out today some clown at work thought this would be a good week to go to Florida  and leave us a man down! During prime time. He and I will be discussing this!!Good luck all


It would make for a good* separate* thread to discuss what his punishment should be for doing that....


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Mother Nature has her costume on. I’d live to be in the woods right now but that thing called work gets in the way. Good luck to those who make it out. Boyne got about an inch of the white stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midmichman80 (Oct 5, 2008)

Walking out back, got some estrogen to put out today. Hoping for antlers but need to fill the freezer, so if it's brown it's down this morning.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck everyone heading out this morning 
This is going to be a long 8 hours at work but will be out after that 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aph (Oct 21, 2002)

Boo!!!! Gotcha.. out in west Isabella... forgot my dog gone earring aid in truck! That being said I was able to walk very quietly to my tree stand... at least I think I was quite.......


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Snow is gone.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Dang I'm going to have to start eating pbj's again!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

RMH said:


> Snow is gone.



You be jammin!!!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Damn that's a fat pb and j...gmas homemade jam?


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

windy, cold, sleet on and off, sheesh... should I hand out candy in the nice warm house and hang with the sweety or should I go hunting? hmmm see ya!!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't get em on the couch!


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't see a lot of bucks but got him this morning meat in the freezer


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Better pic


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Big Skip said:


> Damn that's a fat pb and j...gmas homemade jam?


No......... my wife's. And maybe DEDGOOSE.











A forky just came out of my bedding and headed over to get a bite to eat at the neighbors.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

RMH said:


> No......... my wife. And DEDGOOSE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fence sitter!
BTW, where's the plastic snow fence?


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a lonely button so far since 12. Perhaps I need to get my butt out of bed in the morning. I’m fighting a cold though.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

ryanp0000 said:


> Don't see a lot of bucks but got him this morning meat in the freezer


That will work! Looks like the same 5pt that came under my stand a few times. Where did you get em.


----------



## ryanp0000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Gobblerman said:


> That will work! Looks like the same 5pt that came under my stand a few times. Where did you get em.
> View attachment 278454


In Davison..Genesee county


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Fence sitter!
> BTW, where's the plastic snow fence?


A pair of spike bucks just walked through it.

You can see part of it in the pic with the forky.

I missed the photo op of them with my crappy cell phone camera though just now.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

RMH said:


>


He tossed that big half of samich for a bait pile


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

RMH said:


>


Did you add the snow fence on your land to funnel them in close? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

18’ up in Lenox. Wasn’t gonna hunt but the wind is good for my favorite stand and my neighbor to the West is taking the corn down.


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Back on stand! 
Had a doe come by before I had my bow in the tree! 
Little breezy, but at least it's cool out!  
Good luck all!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

RMH said:


>


I'd hoped that was some nice fall foliage.


----------



## mack10 (Nov 10, 2010)

Gotta love hearing the combine running nearby. The neighbor across the road has been taking corn off for over an hour....hopefully moves some does or a good buck my way.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

RMH said:


> Snow is gone.


On wheat bread to Rich nice touch...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Getting ready to head out great wind, Sal "you know what day it is?" No She says "Halloween and you always take the dogs"
Guess I'm out, good luck to yall.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

bounty hunter said:


> Did you add the snow fence on your land to funnel them in close?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I put the wood snow fence on my side to keep the neighbor confused.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Your wife makes the best biscuits and gravy, let me tell ya


I hope she washed her hands...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Kind of slow this afternoon.. lots of lonely fawns wandering


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Sat down in Barry county and instantly watched bigger buck chasing a doe. Good start!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> I'd hoped that was some nice fall foliage.


I hear ya!!

Bright side is the fence is a failure.....


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Settled in about a half hour ago. Same stand as this morning.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Out in Kent County. Lost a luminok on the way out. Feels just like when I lose a Dipsy Rig on the big lake.


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

Settled in. Striking out recently so hoping the deer cooperate finally

Always a great night sitting in a treestand. 

>—->


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

ryanp0000 said:


> Don't see a lot of bucks but got him this morning meat in the freezer


Congratulations ryan!


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

On a scale of 1 to 10 it gets a 5. I've done worse.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

ryanp0000 said:


> Don't see a lot of bucks but got him this morning meat in the freezer


Nice Deer.


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

rz6x59 said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 it gets a 5. I've done worse.


"I've done worse." I like how your scale is only based on your own stupidity versus anyone else's. You sound like my kind of guy


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm out in western Isabella county hopefully tonight is have as good of a show as last night
Good luck everyone that's out!!!


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

bowhunter1053 said:


> Finally came in for some lunch. Total of 5 deer, all does.
> 
> Got scent busted for the first time this year (that I know of) using activated carbon powder by a big ole doe. I've had mature deer downwind of me multiple times this year and that have crossed my walk in trail with not even a hint of getting nervous, but with the rain last night I had to dry my coveralls. My regiment has been great so far with my scent control, however the problem started when I cracked my first beer last night after the hunt. Wife had the dryer going, and by the time it was available for me, I was a few beers deep, and completely forgot about them. I remembered about them this morning so I threw them in the dryer which put me behind schedule, thus I was rushing around trying to get into stand and I forgot to "recarbon" the coveralls. That's my excuse for getting busted and Im sticking to it . Moral of the story? Empty wives wet clothes onto floor from dryer and insert wet hunting clothes, then start drinking.


That teaches you not to drink and dry


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Little 5 point


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Out in Berrien, wind calmed down which is nice. Hunting a new stand the neighbor and I put up together last weekend on a local farmers property we both hunt. Finally ran into each other and decided to pool resources. Always nice to get along and help one another out. Good luck all!


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Just had a tall tined 6 point come by right on the tail of a doe. If she sticks around it will be an interesting night


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice little 8 point


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

rz6x59 said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10 it gets a 5. I've done worse.


You know your bored when....lol


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> You better hold on to that one!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


34 years!!!


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Chinook on a Hook said:


> Anybody near ortonville have a tracking dog?


Try this guy.
8102404891

If you don't get anywhere with him, pm me. My dog isn't bad at finding deer and I'm in ortv.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Had a decent 2 year old 8 point chase a doe around my tree about 15 minutes before dark. Grunting up a storm and really dogging her. Couldn't get a shot off, he wasn't going to stop anyway. Fun to see though, happened so fast my adrenaline was pumping like crazy.


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Well first all-day set the but was in two stamp locations. a loan butthead in the morning. That about 11 I was moving deeper into the woods to another stand pick my head up to see a doe 30 yards ahead of me she picked her hand up looked at me and continued slowly walking with her nose on the ground I think eating acorns. I was thinking great now I have to stand here and let her pass off a longer way. Then I start to think to myself I hope there's no deer following her because I'll have to wait longer for them to pass unless it's a decent buck just as I see a deer coming behind her is a shooter. He had no idea I was there just slowly walking behind the door, I'm kind of thinking they were already breathing. He ended up 30 yards in front of me broadside and busted me drawing my bone turned and for a minute or two stared at me straight on but didn't want to take that shot. Then nothing was in the second location about a half hour before dark a very nice shooter buck 60 70 yards away. Look to me an older book never got any full-service walked away and disappeared into CRP grass send. Was a good all day Halloween edition sit a good reminder that anything could happen at any time


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Live from the... GARAGE! 

Finally got my DIY deer hoist project done. Had to cut access to the garage attic. Added header boards and framed it with some 1x4’s. The hanger is three scrap 2x6’s I zipped together with deck screws that I can lay across the trusses. I bought a 500lb rated eye bolt from TSC along with a heavy duty 1000lb clip and a 1ton chain hoist to make hoisting easy peezy. Now that Halloween distractions are out of the way with the family I can get to caping this beast!!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Took my oldest out after work tonight. He wanted to hunt instaed of trick or treat and he talked his mom into letting us. We saw about 12 deer including 3 bucks. A spike, 6pt, and for him a shooter 2.5 year old 8. After his first buck but the spike was the only buck in range. Still a great night in the woods.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

d_rek said:


> Live from the... GARAGE!
> 
> Finally got my DIY deer hoist project done. Had to cut access to the garage attic. Added header boards and framed it with some 1x4’s. The hanger is three scrap 2x6’s I zipped together with deck screws that I can lay across the trusses. I bought a 500lb rated eye bolt from TSC along with a heavy duty 1000lb clip and a 1ton chain hoist to make hoisting easy peezy. Now that Halloween distractions are out of the way with the family I can get to caping this beast!!


Get a stronger eye bolt, put an anchor in the floor and with a rope and golf ball you have a skinning machine. You can also use a Harbor Freight electric hoist.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

outdoorsmi. said:


> Well first all-day set the but was in two stamp locations. a loan butthead in the morning. That about 11 I was moving deeper into the woods to another stand pick my head up to see a doe 30 yards ahead of me she picked her hand up looked at me and continued slowly walking with her nose on the ground I think eating acorns. I was thinking great now I have to stand here and let her pass off a longer way. Then I start to think to myself I hope there's no deer following her because I'll have to wait longer for them to pass unless it's a decent buck just as I see a deer coming behind her is a shooter. He had no idea I was there just slowly walking behind the door, I'm kind of thinking they were already breathing. He ended up 30 yards in front of me broadside and busted me drawing my bone turned and for a minute or two stared at me straight on but didn't want to take that shot. Then nothing was in the second location about a half hour before dark a very nice shooter buck 60 70 yards away. Look to me an older book never got any full-service walked away and disappeared into CRP grass send. Was a good all day Halloween edition sit a good reminder that anything could happen at any time


Whaaaaaaat did you just say?


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

Grandriverrat said:


> Whaaaaaaat did you just say?


Sorry talk to texting wow on my way home. Don't usually get to punctual while doing so or typing for that matter. You should be able to get the idea if not I wouldn't want you to lose any sleep over it long story short seeing two shooter bucks in daylight. Have a great night and a great season best of luck to you


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

bounty hunter said:


> When I get to work n check the crush cam in Iowa there seems to no nice bucks at there feeder this week. Must be on a mission. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


We’re not 8 miles from that farm


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

outdoorsmi. said:


> Sorry talk to texting wow on my way home. Don't usually get to punctual while doing so or typing for that matter. You should be able to get the idea if not I wouldn't want you to lose any sleep over it long story short seeing two shooter bucks in daylight. Have a great night and a great season best of luck to you


Just sitting here tonight chilling like you. No disrespect intended fellow deer killer! Wish you the very best of a successful season as well!


----------



## dthogey (Mar 3, 2006)

Success in Kalkaska county!









Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

dthogey said:


> Success in Kalkaska county!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DANG nice buck!!! Congrats.


----------



## Intrepidoutdoors (Apr 5, 2016)

Dad connected on a nice 8 tonight. First buck off this property for him in 6 years and we’re losing the property after this season


----------



## outdoorsmi. (Oct 27, 2015)

dthogey said:


> Success in Kalkaska county!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buck! Congrats.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Steve said:


> Wellston this morning


Someone is doing your yard work while you're out hunting!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dthogey said:


> Success in Kalkaska county!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck!. Congrats


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

jimbobway said:


> Sausage Party


You should have thrown a saddle on her instead of shooting her!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

dthogey said:


> Success in Kalkaska county!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty right there...congrats! 
Never had a chance to post yesterday the deer had me pinned in my stand the final two hours of my afternoon hunt. Had a nice 140ish 3.5 y/o 10pt chasing does all over the woods. Had him come back to me after I grunted and snort wheezed him but wouldn't commit. Had does underneath my stand nearly all evening. Glasses my food plot about half hour before dark and a big non typical was standing in it he has 4-5 giant tines growing on his right side like big brow tines probably 12-15" long and a typical 5pt left side. Best hunt of the year for me so far only gonna get better over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Intrepidoutdoors said:


> Dad connected on a nice 8 tonight. First buck off this property for him in 6 years and we’re losing the property after this season


Congrats to your dad, and that sucks about losing permission on the ground.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Very nice deer from successful hunters congratulations all that scored on Halloween!


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Chinook on a Hook said:


> Anybody near ortonville have a tracking dog?


Any updates?


----------

